# New Mice



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

These mice are my first show stock..

My Agouti trio









Black Tans, 3 does and a buck

















Choc Tans, buck and a doe


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh I love the agoutis so dark and pretty! I wish mine were half that! :mrgreen:


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you I'm very pleased with them


----------

